# Folder Permissions



## DaveisRacerX (Apr 30, 2009)

What permissions are used to grant renaming a folder and deny DELETETION of the folders. I go into the advanced options and give the user group modify rights and deny the "DELETE" right, but when I try to rename the folder it will not let me?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What your trying to do is impossible. In order for people to be able to rename they need delete ability.


----------

